# Beauty Contest.  Not!



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok.  So who around here is brave enough to show their mug?  I'm gonna post what I look like so all of you can see me in my grease spattered work shirt after cooking tonight's supper (that's the BCT and carbanara mentioned in one of my other posts.  One peice of bacon popped, throwing grease onto my clean shirt.  And was I wearing an apron?)  

So c'mon everyone.  Don't be shy.  Show me what you look like.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 10, 2008)

My 'puter is too pokey to post a pic..... mostly because I'm sleepy......
But theres a few of me and the little people in my profile albums! 

Oh, and I bet I'm a messier cook than you.


----------



## stassie (Jul 10, 2008)

My DH worries about my safety and the internet and such (he's a sweetie). So I promised him I'd blur my photo out - but that's me (and him) in my avvy, just a 'foggy' version!


----------



## sattie (Jul 10, 2008)

You guys have seen me, but this is the pic posted in my profile... nothing special!


----------



## shannon in KS (Jul 10, 2008)

<<<me!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 10, 2008)

sattie said:


> You guys have seen me, but this is the pic posted in my profile... nothing special!


 
LOL are you wondering how many people will tilt thier heads to see you?? 

cute!


----------



## sattie (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks suziequzie!  I was being an idiot... obviously!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh if we are having an "I'm an idiot" contest...... 
I hate these pics but brb.......


----------



## shannon in KS (Jul 11, 2008)

<< tilted! LOL!  My daughter takes pics like this of me ALL the time hahaah!




suziquzie said:


> LOL are you wondering how many people will tilt thier heads to see you??
> 
> cute!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 11, 2008)

I better explain....
The pic of me holding the knife up is the result of DH yelling "HEY SUZ" as I am helping his Mom with dinner....
The mock stabbing is the result of his step-dad fixing something right under me at the time and me being a goon. 
I'm really not psycho.


----------



## sattie (Jul 11, 2008)

Girl, I don't wanna mess with you!!!!  Love the pics tho, you look so devious!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 11, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I better explain....
> The pic of me holding the knife up is the result of DH yelling "HEY SUZ" as I am helping his Mom with dinner....
> The mock stabbing is the result of his step-dad fixing something right under me at the time and me being a goon.
> I'm really not psycho.



If I ever meet you I am wearing a Kevlar apron!! 

Mine is in my avatar and also in my albums, but here is one I took to answer something someone posted when I was in the hospital, but ended up never posting it after all:


----------



## sattie (Jul 11, 2008)

Hanging tough there Mav!!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 11, 2008)

It was right before the heart surgery, we were laughing and making jokes about those stupid hospital robes, LOL.


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Jul 11, 2008)

Your photos are all nice...but as much as I would love to show you people how I really look like, I can't: I was stalked in Sacramento (CA) and wouldn't want anyone to have to suffer the fear that I had endured since then. Strewth!


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 11, 2008)

My avitar is me and one of my labs when he was a pup and just came home to us.


----------



## Angie (Jul 11, 2008)

DH, me, and DH's father...taken on the 4th of July. DH hadn't seen his father for 20 years.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm the one on your left.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 11, 2008)

Mav I'm amazed by your ability to smile hooked up to all that stuff!!!!


----------



## sattie (Jul 11, 2008)

Angie!!!  Andy M!!!!!  Love those photos!!  Andy... dw looks very content!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 11, 2008)

My picture is posted a few places around here. I would post here, but since I am currently dying of the flu or something, I am in bed. My laptop is new enough that I don't have any pictures on it yet.  If you click on "Images" to the left, you can see me.

Barbara


----------



## Dove (Jul 11, 2008)

* <-This is me...lol or my better half right now.*


----------



## middie (Jul 11, 2008)

Go to my profile and look for my album. You can see me there


----------



## luvs (Jul 11, 2008)

i'm under jakcweet's pics, where we live. titled where i live-in my living room. my recent photo.


----------



## luvs (Jul 11, 2008)

there's me.


----------



## sattie (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Luvs!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 11, 2008)

luvs said:


> there's me.


You are cute as a bug, luvs!!!


----------



## luvs (Jul 11, 2008)

hi sattie! & why thank you, fisher's mom!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 11, 2008)

sattie said:


> ...Andy... dw looks very content!!


 


Not content, drunk!


----------



## sattie (Jul 11, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Not content, drunk!


 
  I thought I recognized that look!!!!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 11, 2008)

Two heads are always better than one.
Even if they are holding each other up


----------



## miniman (Jul 11, 2008)

Here is the family as seen in my avatar (bigger version) - I'm the one with the beard.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 11, 2008)

Its always cool seeing everyone's faces. So, Andy is on which side again?? LOL


----------



## pacanis (Jul 11, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Its always cool seeing everyone's faces. So, Andy is on which side again?? LOL


 
Andy McDowell..... that's not such a stretch, Mav


----------



## TanyaK (Jul 15, 2008)

Always nice to see what everyone looks like - here am I.


----------



## sattie (Jul 15, 2008)

Awe, your pretty!!!!


----------



## TanyaK (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Sattie - the light was particularly flattering that day though


----------



## sattie (Jul 15, 2008)

I always manage to be in bad lighting when pics are taken of me!  For some reason I don't think the lighting would ever make you look bad!


----------



## TanyaK (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh believe me - I can post a couple of pics on here to prove that - but I won't


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh please do, I did and I COMPLETELY regret it!!!!


----------



## TanyaK (Jul 15, 2008)

Nope sorry - I learn from others' mistakes


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 15, 2008)

Great, glad i could help.


----------



## GB (Jul 15, 2008)

TanyaK said:


> Always nice to see what everyone looks like - here am I.


You are beautiful. The light has nothing to do with it.


----------



## TanyaK (Jul 15, 2008)

Making me blush


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 16, 2008)

My Netherlands home and away jerseys from the Euro Cup.


----------



## sattie (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi gobo!!!  Errrr... um... Zzyke?  Did I do it right?


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 16, 2008)

Zzyxk, but close. :P


----------



## buckytom (Jul 16, 2008)

holy crap, gobo!!! you're not a little kid with your nose up a cat's butt anymore.

nice to see you. welcome back.


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 16, 2008)

buckytom said:


> holy crap, gobo!!! you're not a little kid with your nose up a cat's butt anymore.



Wait, what?


----------



## buckytom (Jul 16, 2008)

have you forgotten the first pic that you posted of yourself?


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 16, 2008)

There's no way my nose was in his butt!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 16, 2008)

lol, that's the one.

well, i guees silk pajamas don't always get you a little pu..., i'd better stop there.


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 16, 2008)

buckytom said:


> lol, that's the one.
> 
> well, i guees silk pajamas don't always get you a little pu..., i'd better stop there.



hahaha

what's new


----------



## buckytom (Jul 16, 2008)

not much. just doing a little shopping on ebay for silk pj's.


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds pretty good. Ebay is a good spot. I got my Netherlands home jersey on ebay for $35. The same one was in a soccer shop I went to to get the shorts for $100.


----------



## pot clanger (Jul 16, 2008)

Very cool to check in and see all y'alls (southern schoolyard slang) playing show and tell - nice to put faces to names. I'm still trying to figure out how to post my pic... and not feel paranoid about posting my image...


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 16, 2008)

PC if I can put myself up here you can! 
Most days I need a paper bag over my head....


----------



## stinemates (Jul 16, 2008)

Here I am


----------



## Hoot (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, I ain't the most photogenic of folks, but for good or ill, here I am with my youngest son at a primitive winter camp a couple years ago.


----------



## sattie (Jul 16, 2008)

Hoot.... you got that ZZ top thing going!!!!  Great to see ya!


----------



## middie (Jul 16, 2008)

If I can figure out how to post a pic I think anyone can


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 16, 2008)

Me.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 16, 2008)

GrillingFool;  Why so stern?  C'mon.  It's ok.  You can cook another steak tomorrow.  That charred piece of meat in front of you isn't the end of the world.    Why one time, I made a steak so tender, it was almost inedible.  It felt like paste in your mouth.  I modified the techniqe and never had the problem again.  just turn down the flame a bit.  Smile for us.  Just kidding.  I know you didn't burn a steak.  What that look really means is - "I just poured ice-water over the shower curtain on my baby, and I'm wondering just what she's gonna do to get me back.  Maybe I better hide out at RonJohn's for a while.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## roadfix (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's one from the Fourth of July


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> Me.


Mr. GrillingFool, sir, you look like exactly what I'm looking for in a personal trainer - great-looking and very, very stern! Actually, it would work for being a drill sargent, too!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 16, 2008)

roadfix said:


> Here's one from the Fourth of July


 
HEY! Are those some Johnsonville brats I see there?


----------



## HMGgal (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's me with one of my grandchildren (in New Jersey). I tried to find one of me cooking, but everyone knows to steer clear when I'm whirling around my little kitchen cooking!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 16, 2008)

HMGgal said:


> Here's me with one of my grandchildren (in New Jersey). I tried to find one of me cooking, but everyone knows to steer clear when I'm whirling around my little kitchen cooking!
> 
> View attachment 4626



In Joisey!  You's from Joisey.  Why, that's right next to that last tree shown in a Bugs Bunny cartoon, and near to our good freind BuckyTom.  You ought to get together with him.  He's a good guy, and close.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pdswife (Jul 16, 2008)

Hoot said:


> Well, I ain't the most photogenic of folks, but for good or ill, here I am with my youngest son at a primitive winter camp a couple years ago.


 

you look a lot like our friend Roadkill!


----------



## plumies (Jul 16, 2008)

buckytom said:


> not much. just doing a little shopping on ebay for silk pj's.


 
So you think silk pj's are really going to help you??   just kidding, really.

I really shouldn't joke. If I posted my picture, all your monitors would crack and then burst into flames. And I don't want to be responsible for that kind of damage.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2008)

plumies said:


> So you think silk pj's are really going to help you??  just kidding, really.
> 
> I really shouldn't joke. If I posted my picture, all your monitors would crack and then burst into flames. And I don't want to be responsible for that kind of damage.


 
Oh, go ahead and post. I've been looking for an excuse to buy a new laptop.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

plumies said:


> So you think silk pj's are really going to help you??   just kidding, really.
> 
> I really shouldn't joke. If I posted my picture, all your monitors would crack and then burst into flames. And I don't want to be responsible for that kind of damage.


Awww, come on, plummies. How bad could it be - look how cute your dog is!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 16, 2008)

pacanis said:


> HEY! Are those some Johnsonville brats I see there?


 
How on earth did you see brats in the pic with all those colors on the cake???
We know where your heart lies don't we! 
Maybe you should fly for the Air Force with eyesight like that!


----------



## deelady (Jul 16, 2008)

here is me with my little one


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 16, 2008)

deelady;  You received that much snow in Central Ohio!  We expect snowbanks taller than our cars up in Michigan's U.P., but in Ohio?

Ah, but now that I'm over the shock, that picture is a winner.  I raised 2 boys and 2 girls of my own and was/am an adoring father and lover of children.  They are so innocent, trusting, and loving.  They want to learn everything and are unencombered by prejudices, pre-judgements, and just want to make freinds.  I wish more adults were like children.  And you, you look like a lady who loves her children, and who takes time to enjoy the time you have with them.  Kudos to you.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## deelady (Jul 17, 2008)

Actually this was my first winter in Ohio (orig from Cali) and from what they tell me that snow fall/blizzard was not of the norm...so they say! 
But it wasn't so bad, I survived it...not bad for a Cali girl huh! 
And thank you so much for your comment, how very sweet of you I do adore being a mother as well as a teacher and I have always believed we could learn so much from them. Take a couple of three yr olds and observe them playing for an hour...you will be amazed the lessons you learn...


----------



## HMGgal (Jul 17, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> In Joisey!  You's from Joisey.  Why, that's right next to that last tree shown in a Bugs Bunny cartoon, and near to our good freind BuckyTom.  You ought to get together with him.  He's a good guy, and close.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


Nah, I'm not a Joisey goil. My grandmother lived in Cranford for eons, and my brother was born in Plainfield. I spent many a summer at my grandparent's summer cabin in the Delaware Water Gap area, and whenever my dad got stationed somewhere new (Air Force), we would stay in Cranford until things were set up at the new base for us kids. My daughter ended up living in Scotch Plains last year (and a year in Philly before that, where that little guy was born). My son-in-law is a pastry chef, so they move a lot. He's now at the Fairmont in SFO and I hope he stays in the city and they never move again! So, I won't be able to visit with BuckyTom, darnit.


----------

